# Layout Boats



## ThE CaN MaN (Nov 27, 2004)

*Well ive been huntin out of a boat blind for years and have had pretty good sucess. I want to try a layout, but i dont know what kind and were to get one anybody got any recommendations?*


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Dont have one myself, but I have heard alot of good reviews about the boats from MLB.​​www.mightylayoutboys.com​


----------



## sprigdog (Jan 29, 2004)

They arent the cure all. They work some days, and some days you wondering why your doing it. labor intensive, have to have people with you, can be pricey (new $1100), only one person hunts at a time. 
I know guys who have boat blinds and own layouts. Some years they never have to float the layout.
With that being said...i have one, I use it, it works, just another tool.
Kinda like asking whats your favorite truck. Everyone has their own reasons why.


----------



## duckman3.5 (Aug 22, 2002)

I'll second that MLB, Mark and company are first rate stand up people, you won't be diapointed. I hd the pleasure of hunting from a layout for the first time this year, last weekend as a matter of fact. Safetyman was gracious enough to drive down from JoBurg to hunt St.Clair with the MWR crew. We had a BLAST! I was hoping to have a good time, but unfortunatly I'M HOOKED! I've been hunting divers and puddle ducks for years out of a boat blind and from shore, but one shift in Safetymans MLB Supermag was enough to convince me to get one.
It is labor intsive and you can't hunt alone, there's just something about the big water and a layout that seems to bring the golden days of waterfowlin' to your heart. I'll have mine by next season and I've been carvin' my backside off since I got back, I needs me some more diver blocks.


----------



## SWAMPY (Nov 7, 2003)

Build one. For what you'll pay to buy one you could build one and buy a hundred decoys for the spread. Plus theres no better feeling that whacking birds out of a boat that you built with your own two hands. All you really need is somebody elses boat whos willing to give it up during the off season for you to copy and a little bit of mechanical inclination. Thats how we built ours, it works great and only cost about 300 bucks total. Just something else to think of. Check my gallery for pics.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

If you decide you want to build one, here is some information I found on a company that sells the plans to building one.

Boats By Busick
174 Edgewood Dr.
Amherst, OH 44001
(440) 988-7160

He sells plans for $50 and said the cost that you put in to build the boat should cost you around $500. I called him today and spoke with him and he also said that he builds layout boats as well for around $1050. I'm also looking for a boat and my wife said that she would be more than happy to run the tender boat when I want to layout hunt. I'm thinking about ordering the plans just to have and maybe build one as a second layout boat. As for the company and their products, there might be someone else who is more familiar with the company and their products who could give you more info.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Someone has or had a Busick style layout for sale, $500 I think, on here or the Refuge. I have hunted from a friends Busick layout and it is certainly the way to go if you hunt divers. MLB also makes great boats and Mark is a great guy. If I had the time, I'd own a real layout. I currently have a marsh style that works for the inland lake that hold divers and I can paddle it around.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

I'm going to get the UFO next year (wife said it was ok!)...if anyone else would be interested please let me know.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 24, 2003)

PM if you care to try one out. I've got an MLB Classic, MLB stretch classic and a Duck Wrangler towable. As to layouts, what's best for me may not suit you. I've always suggested getting in one and hunting from it. Sorta of like car, it may look good but if it doesn't drive then it's not for you.


Carpe Diem


----------



## eiderdown (Feb 16, 2004)

I have hunted out of layout boats for the past 25 years. 

I don't think there is one manufacture (from the midwest area) that I haven't hunted out of.

In my opinion, the very best layout boat made is the Kalash.

He makes a super one-man and a roomy Two-man. I have them both and would sell them for 4 of any other type.


----------



## quackassassin (Oct 15, 2004)

If you dont have a very big tender boat, you should seriously consider a layout that can be towed. Really expands your horizons. I talked with Dave Hess of Nayanquing Point Sporting Boats 989-697-3562 (across the street from Franks-Lindwood) and he is working with a designer and hopes to be marketing a one man, towable layout by early spring. I am waiting to see it and then make a decision to buy or build.


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

Where are you located?


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

Are they all fiberglass or do they have wood in them? And are they Coast gaurd approved?


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

smiley1544 said:


> Are they all fiberglass or do they have wood in them? And are they Coast gaurd approved?



In other words.....construction, weight and rating please....(but I am not in the market--quite content with the one I have).


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

I also recommend that you hunt from one first. My favorites are the Kalash and the MLB. Wasn't impressed at all with Busick's version of a layout boat. Actually I was truly disappointed. If you have a small tender go MLB, otherwise get a Kalash.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Wow...

First post, and I smell 










At least he gave ALL of the pertinent info... like where he's located, weight rating, weight of boat, dimensions....


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

SafetyMan said:


> Wow...
> 
> First post, and I smell
> 
> ...


 

Oh btw I stole that spam link I think I might need it in the future. :evil:


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 24, 2003)

Kinda reminds you of another layout builder we know, doesn't it? Can't wait to see if it looks like a Busick or a Marshmonster!!!


_Carpe Diem_


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Carpe Diem said:


> Can't wait to see if it looks like a Busick or a Marshmonster!!!


Whaddaya trying to say...that they WERE NOT essentially the same boat?  I know, I know....Copy-Craft Works.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

SafetyMan said:


> Wow...
> 
> First post, and I smell
> 
> ...


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

stacemo said:


> I for one, would be really interested in SPL boats. The proper way of doing this is not through this forum because advertising is not allowed, right? But maybe SPL can post in the classifieds or some other part MS to show us his boats. I personally do not care how well he spells or writes. He may make a nice boat and I would like to see it.


 maybe he has been lerking maybe he hasn't. He has one post. His location and personal info isn't filled out. Maybe he is new to the on-line forum thing. He is trying to contribute to the forum and everyone kinda jumped down his throat. If he is a newbie, I applaud him for sticking in there. If he is building his own boats, he has enough knowledge to contribute to in my opinion. I agree that he shouldn't use the threads for advertising, but I think he knows that now. 

In the future maybe we can just inform someone in his situation how to post this type of information without violating the rules of the forum. Let the moderator determine if he has done something so wrong that the post needs to be pulled.

Sorry if anyone takes offense to this post, but we all use this forum for personal gain and to pass time talking about our passion. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## singleshot (Nov 5, 2003)

SPL,

Do you still have your TDB? The time to make a wooden tank is not worth if for me. If I spend 60 hours in the garage making a barge and invest $300 in materials, I am working pretty cheap. The math does not add up to cost savings for me. I would go with a kevlar any day of the week. A wooden barge weighs in at #130 on the light side and that is just too much to be safe dragging it over the side of a boat.

We have very sea worthy and provin layout boats. Ready for the upcoming season. One-man layout that are light and ready to hunt.$000.00.They are wood with fiberglass overlay. Stoney Point Layouts quote
SPL, Who is the We in this boat making company? How do you get your wood and fiberglass #100 boats so light when fiberglass is right around that weight?


I have had a couple of Kalash layouts yes they are stable and roomy but very heavy. As far as the knowledge on the site some of it is great and some is opinion not fact. Many people post up every day and keep this site going by keeping the good information flowing by gently slapping marginal or bad information away. I do not post up but read almost every day and I thank the guys relaying and teaching everything they know. Many of these guys have not been layout hunting for fifty years but they learned more in a few years than some have learned doing it their whole life. It seems that the points brought up were safety related and not trying to get the cheapest boat on the market. If a person is so cheap and does not want to spend the money on a safe boat stay home and take up bingo. I consider myself a rookie at this game and I know safety is the most important factor. Someone that is making and selling boats better not have a screw safety for a few blocks attitude. What the hell is a Coast Guard certification anyway and who needs it? 

I will apologize for the spelling and grammar right now. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## Stoney Point Layouts (Aug 4, 2005)

Having a coast guard cert.Don't make up for common sense.Your not going out with small craft warning posted right.Everone has there take on safety. Some people would say loading a boat full of dekes in jan isn't very safe.Running a boat between ice flows crazy.Some of us see it as risk with with rewards at the other end.No i'am not out there with a NE wind at 20 waves 6ft.Not very safe right.Having a coast guard cert dosn't make it safe that day either.What i'am getting at is everyone has there opinion on what is safe and whats not.One of my hunting buddies won't go layouting with waves over 1ft.He dosn't feel safe.His take on safe. But those 3to4ft days have been good to me.Anything over 4ft getting un safe to me. But i know people that will go out.Seen the coast guard make them go in one day crazy uh.


----------



## quackmaster (Sep 29, 2004)

SPL you got any pics of those layouts? Maybe you can post one up in the classifieds section. Thanks.


----------

